# Gladfield App



## GrumpyPaul (26/5/16)

This just came across my Facebook feed.

Looks like a nifty tool to convert recipes with other grains to Gladfield malts

http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e3614f9c7022ad4a3cf349e11&id=89dc6ad8b9


----------



## sp0rk (27/5/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> This just came across my Facebook feed.
> 
> Looks like a nifty tool to convert recipes with other grains to Gladfield malts
> 
> http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e3614f9c7022ad4a3cf349e11&id=89dc6ad8b9


Dude on the right in the pic is so hipster he shits manbuns


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/5/16)

Hate hipsterism and brewing, hipsters are the Ok Tedi of humanity, use up and destroy all good things and leave waste for those left afterwards. 

Oops, ranting.

Thanks Grumpypaul - good spot, I'm going to have a play.


----------



## DU99 (27/5/16)

another app to confuse us :blink:


----------



## Benn (27/5/16)

Hipsters are shit, my wife is having an 'Ugly Sweater' themed party next weekend and thanks to the hipsters, all the woollen knitted (even Xmas themed) jumpers at the op shops have soared in price to the tune of 8-10 dollars per garment!
Brew related Apps are fine though, I've no hostility toward them.


----------



## Coodgee (27/5/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Hate hipsterism and brewing, hipsters are the Ok Tedi of humanity, use up and destroy all good things and leave waste for those left afterwards.
> 
> Oops, ranting.
> 
> Thanks Grumpypaul - good spot, I'm going to have a play.


I don't really like them either but you have to give them some credit for the craft beer revolution. One wonders if all the micro breweries might be in trouble when hipsters move onto the next cool thing. 

Bonus dickead hipster anecdote: 

The other day I was as Bitter Suite which is a "craft beer bar" in New Farm (hipster central for Brisbane). He gave me a taste of a beer that had "this brand new hop from Victoria, just released onto the market". Piquing my interest, I asked the name of this awesome new hop: "Centennial" replied the top-knotted one!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/5/16)

Coodgee said:


> One wonders if all the micro breweries might be in trouble when hipsters move onto the next cool thing.


This is what I'm talking about. I see a number of Micros going out of business like Ramen joints, Bahn Mi and Bubble Tea shops of fads past. 

Upside is that Citra and Galaxy might get affordable again.

Bittersuite used to be somewhere I could take my kids and enjoy a bevvy and feed. Now I get glared and snorted at and I think "I'm going to continue to brew long after you've switched to artisan vodka".


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/16)

Lol yes i learn't to drink out of a glass when i was 5 ... Please don't serve my drinks in a Jam jar.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/16)

Watch this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v91npUJTcD0


----------



## fraser_john (5/6/16)

Totally Off Topic - in my younger days I used to love going out in Melbourne for a frothy, nothing better. At GABS the other week for the SMaSH challenge and sitting around having a pint afterwards at Fed Square, looking at all the immaculately groomed beards, with product in them, top knots and flannel shirts talking about their retro bicycles. FFS.

Sheesh, just cannot stand going out any more.

Might have to take a look at the app though!


----------



## AJS2154 (5/6/16)

Coodgee said:


> One wonders if all the micro breweries might be in trouble when hipsters move onto the next cool thing.


I can tell you where the hipsters were before brewing......they were destroying every good mid 80s motorcycle they could find and turning them in to crap that looks like this:







Hardly a good 80s bike left when these dickheads left. Thankfully the rubbish they now make can be tipped down the drain. Rant mode off

Rant mode back on. BTW, how do they fit their man buns in to a open face helmet......open face helmets!! Darwin has a theory about open face helmets. Rant mode back off.


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/16)

Coodgee said:


> I don't really like them either but you have to give them some credit for the craft beer revolution.


Funny, didn't see any at the brewery I slaved at in 1989...


----------

